# 4 boys an dying to have a girl



## Kaiecee

hello everyone,
i have 2 boys with my ex who are going to be 13 & 8 in march.

i have 2 boys 1year ans 2 months with dh both who were born in 2013 my irish twins lol i ended up getting pregnant 2.5 months after having riley but we are just so happy to have jacob.

so im not super young and were planning on trying soon for our little girl but just the thought of never having her brings me to tears and i think its selfish of me but i dont have the choice as many others because all my babies are born to 'c' sections so im really hoping and praying my 
5th one will that little princess to finally complete our family.

i have alot of freinds who seem to be having girls and im honestly happy for them it just make me want to cry sometimes i think about it all the time 

so if your in the same situation as me or need someone to talk to im here :)


----------



## Pink Sugar

Hi I'm a mother of five boys and they're all singletons I'm also hoping for a pink bundle this time around. I was devastated the last time I heard boy so I'm preparing myself this time so I won't fall so hard. My husband is determined this one is a girl he says he has a connection :dohh: I'm hoping he doesn't have to experience the hurt I did last time:nope: I'm also hoping his instincts are right :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Are your symptoms different ? And did u do anything different thing time while ttc I've been looking at ways to increase my chances for a girl but I don't think there is anything really whatever sperm gets there first is what I'll have I do t think there is anything I can do and I think that frustrates me like crazy 

How far along are you? Have u had c sections?


----------



## Misscalais

I hope you get your girl my mum had 4 girls and one boy :) only one c section though and that was with me. 
I'm having my 3rd boy and this is our absolute last I'm devastated that ill never have a daughter. Happy for healthy sons of course but sad ill never have a daughter.
Given that your last two sections were so close I'd be waiting at least 18-24 months to have next bub as the risk of placental abruption is a lot higher.
Good luck :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I told my dr I was going to have my kids close together and he never said anything he also told me with my last pregnancy I wasn't at any higher risk than any other pregnancy and I heal really fast I can't wait 2 years I'm not as young as most of u so I don't have time on my side


----------



## motherofboys

I just had my 4th boy in october. Hubby has agreed to try swaying for one last baby (hopefully a girl) but I want to try now, he wants to wait.


----------



## Kaiecee

I always say let nature take it's course it's actually hubby who wants to start now just incase it takes a couple months


----------



## Pink Sugar

Kaiecee said:


> Are your symptoms different ? And did u do anything different thing time while ttc I've been looking at ways to increase my chances for a girl but I don't think there is anything really whatever sperm gets there first is what I'll have I do t think there is anything I can do and I think that frustrates me like crazy
> 
> How far along are you? Have u had c sections?

Unfortunately I might have been a little more nauseous but nothing dramatic :nope:


----------



## Pink Sugar

Oh I had all vaginal births and I'm 16 weeks now this baby was a total surprise so no different methods for me


----------



## Kaiecee

Everyone says if ur sick it's a girl.... Nope big myth I've had 4 boys and I'm sick multiple times a day up till the day I deliver


----------



## Pink Sugar

Kaiecee said:


> Everyone says if ur sick it's a girl.... Nope big myth I've had 4 boys and I'm sick multiple times a day up till the day I deliver

My mother was the same way with my brother she was sick the entire time and with me not so much


----------



## Kaiecee

I think that has all to do with how ones body handles hormones 

I'm just hoping to get on track with af and start letting nature take it's course I think ive ovulated in jan but i still spot on and off from delivery in dec


----------



## motherofboys

I was convinced number 4 was a girl because everything was so different in pregnancy. My first 3 I had next to no sickness, no cravings and tons of spots, with number 4 I was sick morning noon and night, had loads of cravings and no spots, my skin was the best it had been since before my teens!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm just hoping and praying it's a girl so I can finally just enjoy my family and not worry about having a girl


----------



## motherofboys

I have stages, some days I'm practically on my knees praying that I'll have a healthy baby girl. Other days I just know that I'll have a boy, and thats ok, because I want another baby, boy or girl, and just want to get him here so I can start moving on and enjoying my life with out the constant waiting and wondering.


----------



## Jess29

Oh I hope you get your girl. I have four boys too so I know how it feels. I made my peace with it years ago but now I'm pregnant again and hoping soooo much for a girl.


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx u both get ur girl I got af last week so were trying again this month for our bfp


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck for a bfp and hope everyone gets the girl they want.


----------



## GillandJamie

I have 4 girls...i was sick with the 1st not so much with 2nd not with 3rd and was only sick twice with my 4th. This time I have hyperemesis so I can't stop puking and I have lost 3 stone 3 lbs since 5 weeks pregnant. Will probably still be a girl though xx good luck to all of u xc


----------



## Kaiecee

I had the same thing with all 4 of my boys I don't think I gained more than 5 pounds threw up 3/4 times a day starting a 6 weeks


----------



## GillandJamie

Mine started at 5 weeks this pregnancy, im so fed up with it lol. I just feel nauseous all day every day even when im not puking. Hospital put me on 2 anti sickness but they are not working anymore, gonna end up back in hospital at some point. Little glimmers of hope its our boy then i crash back down to earth with a big pink bump xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope u get some relief I know the pills didn't work for me hope they work for u


----------

